# Need New Idea 4845 Round Baler Parts Manual



## trailtec (Sep 20, 2009)

Could someone tell me where I might find a parts catalog for new idea model 4845 round baler...having to replace some bearing and it seems a parts dia. always makes repair easier...Thanks, Don


----------



## KerryAll (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a site, but they want you to buy it...
AGCO Technical Publications: New Idea Hay Equipment-Balers - Round 4844 -15607 / 4844 15608- / 4845 -15607 / 4845 15608- Parts Catalog


----------

